# Anyone know what is up with California resorts?



## Tacoma (Jun 17, 2020)

So I have a reservation at Marina Dunes from July 3rd for 7 days. Since it conflicted with a family vacation I rented it so it has a guest name on it. I know the resort is opening a few days before then and accepting new reservations by then but I have received mixed messages as to the occupancy rate at the resort. One person said it was at 100% and another person I talked to said it was opening at 50%.  Anyone know anything for sure?


----------



## lynne (Jun 17, 2020)

Pacific Grove Plaza opened on June 12 at 100% but there are only 16 units total and they are all very large.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 18, 2020)

Got the confirmation that my reservation for Marina Dunes is good for July 3-10. It must mean the resort is at full or close to full occupancy since my reservation was in a guest's name. Happy day!


----------



## Hobokie (Jun 19, 2020)

I just booked Marina Dunes (for myself) for a few days 7/1-7/3! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 19, 2020)

I got up early this morning and booked Marina Dunes for next year. Tried to get it for July 4th again but couldn't, so I got Pismo Beach instead. Will have to decide which of the two reservations I will actually use. Will likely depend on if friends want to travel with us as Pismo is not good for 4 people.  Either way coastal California 2021!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 19, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> I got up early this morning and booked Marina Dunes for next year. Tried to get it for July 4th again but couldn't, so I got Pismo Beach instead. Will have to decide which of the two reservations I will actually use. Will likely depend on if friends want to travel with us as Pismo is not good for 4 people.  Either way coastal California 2021!


We love both areas.  However there isn't as much to do in Pismo Beach as there is in the Carmel/Monterey area.  When we would stop in Pismo Beach it was usually for only a night or two.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks Luanne that might influence our decision. We spent a week at San Luis Bay Inn (Avila Beach) about 10 years ago with the kids and loved it but even then we thought Pismo itself was not as nice.  The only time we were in the Monterey area was over 30 years when we biked from Seattle to LA. We stopped for a breakfast at Carmel and tied our bikes up where we could see them (a very important step when everything you own is attached).  As we were leaving the manager accused us of breaking his lights since our bikes were leaned up on them a bit. It turned out the lights were only off because they were on a timer (or a daylight sensor) but it did leave a negative feeling.  The area felt like a rich person's playground.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 19, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Thanks Luanne that might influence our decision. We spent a week at San Luis Bay Inn (Avila Beach) about 10 years ago with the kids and loved it but even then we thought Pismo itself was not as nice.  The only time we were in the Monterey area was over 30 years when we biked from Seattle to LA. We stopped for a breakfast at Carmel and tied our bikes up where we could see them (a very important step when everything you own is attached).  As we were leaving the manager accused us of breaking his lights since our bikes were leaned up on them a bit. It turned out the lights were only off because they were on a timer (or a daylight sensor) but it did leave a negative feeling.  The area felt like a rich person's playground.


You biked from Seattle to Los Angeles!!!!  I am impressed.

But to get back to Pismo Beach vs Carmel/Monterey.  Pismo Beach is a charming little (remember that word little) town.  Even though I grew up in California and drove that route, I don't remember what all is in that area.

We love Carmel.  We spent our honeymoon there and then many weekends after that.  Yes, Carmel is kind of a rich people's playground.  We noticed that even more when we were there about a year ago.  We still enjoyed it, it's fun just to walk around.  Other places in that area that we always visit are Pt. Lobos and the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  

Also, I don't know if you've been to the California coast during the summer, but June and even into early July it can be cool to cold and foggy in the mornings.  Still a beautiful place.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes I was much younger (and thinner) then. The bike trip was 35 days on a bike, basically the month of July as I am a teacher. The only day we got rain was in Montana getting to the train station in Shelby after leaving our car with a friend in southern Alberta. We were so lucky. The places that we remember fondly are the sand dunes of southern Oregon, Bodego Bay (maybe because it was one of the 2 nights we took a hotel instead of camping) Big Sur region, and Venice Beach area. 

That's 4 reasons now to choose Marina Dunes over Pismo. I won't miss my son's birthday again (July 6), better resort, better weather (likely), and more to do. I just consider myself lucky that I seem to be able to get the very difficult to book resorts in Worldmark.
Joan


----------

